# Pancake powered dragster



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

This is something I built to run a couple exibition runs at Lightningfest. I have no clue what it's gonna do. Hopefully it will make a few passes before it goes up in smoke.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

It looks pretty cool. I hope it runs great for ya. Good luck!!
Joe


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice piece!
I'm sure people will sit up and take notice once that thing lights up at the line and makes a pass! I hope you dust everybody else!
Good luck and good times at the fest,
cheers!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks pretty good, just add some decals and a clearcoat and burn up the track! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

How hot is the arm you're running?? What kind of Ohms? I've been doing some research and etc. on HO drag racing......and I'm starting to build my first HO drag car.....I'm going to set the car up for the "Super Pro" class..... :thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't wanna say too much about the car until after the fest, then I will post more pics. and spill the beans about how it ran and the goodies inside. It might shake up the pancake world a little. One of my race cars can be seen on sluggercan.com on his entreprenuers page 8 or 9 I think. He has awesome magnets for sale and links to find other super hot parts.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

mtyoder said:


> I don't wanna say too much about the car until after the fest, then I will post more pics. and spill the beans about how it ran and the goodies inside. It might shake up the pancake world a little. One of my race cars can be seen on sluggercan.com on his entreprenuers page 8 or 9 I think. He has awesome magnets for sale and links to find other super hot parts.


Yep, my next major purchase will be a set of Slugger's TJet "Neo" magnets......... :thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey Craig,
Are you going to have any arms for sale at the fest? I've burnt up 2 of mine. 
Thanks,
Lendell / Fordcowboy


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

On the subject of dragsters and such, heres a question. Whats the best way to stretch a t-jet chassis? I have some plastruct retangular tubing....I was thinking about just removing the front axel...gluing it into the front pocket where the axel sits, and then cross drilling a new hole trough the plastruct for the front axel. Anyone got any better ideas?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Jpr,

Why glue it? Use the two lower holesand wire in extentions. The wire from slot cars you have would work, that is what I use...


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

There are a lot of ways to extend the wheelbase. I use small brass bar sock from the hobby store cause I can solder to it. Plastic is much lighter though. I use two part epoxy for a lot of my glueing. Its pretty tough and light depanding on how much you use, but it takes a day to dry so you have to have some patience when using it.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

hey mtyoder, any night this week you will be home to let me make some runs with the reaper .I still have not put inthe bronze ring gear in it yet .I would like to make a couple of passes with them to see how thay work.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Kevin,

Its great to see a post from you. I hope all is well.

Mike U


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

I want to read about those rear rims!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Mon. Tues. Wed. I should be here. At the track Thurs. Fri. I'm not sure about yet.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Ebasil was that rear rim question for me? If so they are pro-track 1/24 scale fronts. Very large diameter for h.o. scale


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

mtyoder said:


> Ebasil was that rear rim question for me? If so they are pro-track 1/24 scale fronts. Very large diameter for h.o. scale


It was; thanks! They are huuuge, but look really good. I'll have to wait to hear what you did with gearing to accomodate such a tall tire. Must be a monster hiding under there!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

:thumbsup: 
If Craig built it you can bet there is a REALLY big monster under it.!!!!!!
Keep them coming Craig!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*Dragster info!!!!!*

Here's the story on the dragster. The armature is a custom that I made out of jl arms, 5 to be exact. It has 14 laminates and is wound with 31ga. wire. The gears have been changed (the gearplate picture). To gear the car this way I used a specialty chassis 20t idler and had to drill the gearplate for a new gear pilot. To compensate for the 1:1 ratio on top I put in a larger crown gear made by quicker engineering. The chassis is two jlto's laminated together with epoxy. This car ran very well especially when we cranked the voltage up to 30v. It used up all of Goose's track and slid across both of the 8 foot tables at the end of the track and would have landed on the floor if someone wasn't there to catch it. Ran better than I expected an still runs!! :devil: I will post et. and mph when I get a chance.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

mtyoder

I'm speachless......... that is RADICAL!!!!!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

*Simply Amazing!!*

This is most awesome work I have ever seen!!:thumbsup: 

I'd really like to see that monster run!! 

You should have your own Slotcar Monster Garage!! 



NICK DANGER


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's sick! 

The slot car world's first *tetradecalam* pancake armature!!!!


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

This was by and far the most radical Dragster I have ever seen. I was the fool who stood approx 25 feet after the end of the dragstrip to catch this car. I was a bit nervous thinking of catching it. Hell Evil Knevil would have thought more than twice about going for a ride in this. 

What talent and a master craftsman Craig is. 
Kudo's to Craig for his mind blowing ideas and building them.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*Pancake Powered Dragster*

Craig, I only have this to say, I'M NOT WORTHY,,, I'M NOT WORTHY,,, I'M NOT WORTHY!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Alright! Alright! You guys don't want me to get a big head do ya? I did manage to get a few passes on the camcorder before the batteries died. I got the Reeper, the dragster and one of my other modifieds. I do enjoy slot cars quite a bit, been messing with them for 15 years and don't have plans to stop anytime soon. There are so many different things you can do with slotcars I don't see how people can get tired of it. From t-jets to monstertrucks there is something for everone. I've seen tons of cool stuff on this board and hope to see tons more guys. :wave:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*Test results*

Finally ran this car on the timer. My track is 17' 6" start to finish and powered by 2-12v car batteries. It ran an E.T. of .455 seconds. The computer read 69 M.P.H., but I don't think that's right cause the E.T. dosen't seem quick enough for that kind of M.P.H., although I've heard that the M.P.H. all depends on where the car accelerates. I only got one pass out of the car. It wrecked really bad at the end of my shut down. I'm gonna repair it when I get time, but the front of the frame was reall bent. Wish I could post a pic.


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

mtyoder said:


> This is something I built to run a couple exibition runs at Lightningfest. I have no clue what it's gonna do. Hopefully it will make a few passes before it goes up in smoke.


Real nice car! Hope it runs real well, Keep us all informed!


----------

